# Atyclb



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

CSL wheels are available for Order at Bekkers...

Call John. Just finished talking to him....they can get em, first set was just sold...

you will be 5/6th on the list...might be a little wait...but oh well...

Congrats.

800-624-5410 Ext 17


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

SteveMedina said:


> CSL wheels are available for Order at Bekkers...
> 
> Call John. Just finished talking to him....they can get em, first set was just sold...
> 
> ...


already ordered :bigpimp:


----------



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

Ha ha....I wondered when I was talking to John...he did say someone called in.....


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

SteveMedina said:


> Ha ha....I wondered when I was talking to John...he did say someone called in.....


so what were YOU doing talking to John :eeps:

(have you dealt with him before?)


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

http://www.bekkers.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=BI&Category_Code=borims19em3

Here's the link for others.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

not quite as light as I was hoping for, but :bling:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

BBS RC, RK, or RGRs


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> already ordered :bigpimp:


How much?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

JST said:


> How much?


$3K w/ shipping, wheels only


----------



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

Just talking....gathering info...he he....secrets secrets...


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> $3K w/ shipping, wheels only


Ouch. I like them, but not that much.


----------



## RaysMD (Dec 26, 2001)

atyclb,

did you get your wheels yet?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

nope, no word from bekkers since the day I ordered them


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (May 1, 2003)

atyclb said:


> nope, no word from bekkers since the day I ordered them


jesu christo! $3000 for rims! still, atyclb, mighty nice shoes...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

hey that's cheap compared to the guys on Fanatics and Roadfly paying $1000-1500 _*per wheel*_ for theirs


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

atyclb said:


> $3K w/ shipping, wheels only


Wish I had your money (and looks). :bawling:


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (May 1, 2003)

atyclb said:


> hey that's cheap compared to the guys on Fanatics and Roadfly paying $1000-1500 _*per wheel*_ for theirs


Yeah, but those are the guys who sunk $1200 into a *goped*. :tsk: Your CSLs are awesome though.


----------



## RaysMD (Dec 26, 2001)

crap, I just called bekkers and they're not takinng any more orders. They're 6 mons. backed up. oh well there goes my CSL wheels


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

FAWK!

And I thought my RCs were obscene. Congrats aty!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

unfortunately I'll be paying a huge markup at $3000. It seems that retail in the UK is closer to $2000.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

atyclb said:


> unfortunately I'll be paying a huge markup at $3000. It seems that retail in the UK is closer to $2000.


 You can't find a seller over there?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Mathew said:


> You can't find a seller over there?


I dunno, how much would shipping and import fees cost on a 100# item?


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

atyclb said:


> I dunno, how much would shipping and import fees cost on a 100# item?


 Well, if you want to go by this, I've mailed 20-25lb packages over there through USPS, and it's about $100. I don't know about import fees though. Maybe if someone could do it as an under the table deal, you might not have to pay :dunno:

Or if you find a cheap enough fare, fly over, stalk Bono, pick up the wheels in person, and bring them home.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Mathew said:


> Well, if you want to go by this, I've mailed 20-25lb packages over there through USPS, and it's about $100. I don't know about import fees though. Maybe if someone could do it as an under the table deal, you might not have to pay :dunno:
> 
> Or if you find a cheap enough fare, fly over, stalk Bono, pick up the wheels in person, and bring them home.


my wife is there now


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

atyclb said:


> my wife is there now


 tell her to bring them home with her, along with your digicam 

(and I wouldn't mind some English candy while she's at it :angel: )


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

atyclb said:


> my wife is there now


Checked baggage.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

RS2 said:


> The retail price in Europe is around $3000! Some people that have ordered a CSL have managed to get a 30% discount on a second set CSL wheels.
> 
> /RS2


oh, I see--well that makes me feel better!


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Really--- who cares about the price? They are drop dead gorgeous, exclusive and worth every overinflated cent.

The real thing to care about is the first time you curb one!   :yikes:  :tsk:  :bawling:


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> Really--- who cares about the price? They are drop dead gorgeous, exclusive and worth every overinflated cent.
> 
> The real thing to care about is the first time you curb one!   :yikes:  :tsk:  :bawling:


 or when they scratch them trying to mount tires  :bawling:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Mathew said:


> or when they scratch them trying to mount tires  :bawling:


Exactly. I'd love these wheels, but I wonder if they are more pain than gain.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> Exactly. I'd love these wheels, but I wonder if they are more pain than gain.


oh it's a big gain, baby :bigpimp:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

atyclb said:


> oh it's a big gain, baby :bigpimp:


Where's the gain, sir blingalot?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> Where's the gain, sir blingalot?


weight savings + super:bling:

(not necessarily in that order)

:rofl:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

atyclb said:


> weight savings + super:bling:
> 
> (not necessarily in that order)
> 
> :rofl:


Actually, not that blingy. It's still a OEM looking wheel... nothing compared to the chrome monstrosities you see nowadays.

But babysitting the wheels on tire swaps, being hyper sensitive about curbing it (think about leaving it for service :yikes: ), and the reduced ride comfort do not sound appealing.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> Actually, not that blingy. It's still a OEM looking wheel... nothing compared to the chrome monstrosities you see nowadays.
> 
> But babysitting the wheels on tire swaps, being hyper sensitive about curbing it (think about leaving it for service :yikes: ), and the reduced ride comfort do not sound appealing.


nah, I haven't curbed my 18's in my ~2 years of ownership and my wife doesn't drive the M3 

but, tire swaps will make me :loco:


----------



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

if they are normal mounted...meaning the clamps grab the back of the wheel....then the new machines using a "floating" mechanism that does not touch the lip of the wheel...

if they are reverse mounted...meaning the clamps grab the lip....tire shops like Discount Tire, have plastic guards that go over the clamps...a piece of ducttape on the guards will also protect the lip a little more....

what I do, is ask the management, who the most experienced tire guy is....i then give him a $20 and ask him to be careful....not a lip scratched yet...and this includes the HRE's which were reverse mounts...meaning the polished lip was grabbed by the clamps...


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Bump...Pics?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> Bump...Pics?


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Aw SWEET! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

hopefully I'll actually get the wheels in 2 or 3 months


----------

